# Newfoundland Canada



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

Ottawa announced TODAY the formation of a new 500-man elite fighting unit called the: Newfoundland Special Forces (NLSF)










These Newfoundland boys will be dropped off into Afghanistan, and will be given only the following facts about the Taliban and terrorists:

1. The season opened today. 
2. There is no limit… 
3. They taste just like moose. 
4. They don't like beer, pickups, country music, or religion and politics. 
5. They are directly responsible for the fall of the Newfoundland Fishery.

Ottawa expects the problem in Afghanistan to be over by Friday.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

Good story and that is a BIG gun !


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

9 year old comic … 
...


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

from 2002


----------



## Surfside (Jun 13, 2012)

What a GUN!!!!


----------

